

Response: Sacrifice your health for your startup - MicahNance
http://blog.asmartbear.com/sacrifice-health-startup.html

======
JCThoughtscream
Who said you have to sacrifice your physical health? Keep careful track of how
many "mini-breaks" you take during any one session of "solid" work, and I
think you'll see that we spend less time actually working, be it physically or
mentally, than we actually think we do.

A lot of it really just boils down to basic personal discipline - a field I'm
personally lacking at, but is certainly something that should first be
considered before resigning oneself to an unhealthy spiral of midnight crams,
cheap MSG takeout and a constant stream of coffee.

